# Collective smutty chose your own adventure



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Ephram (Jul 5, 2006)

Option A.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Ephram (Jul 5, 2006)

Option A.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## maes (Jul 5, 2006)

option B please


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 5, 2006)

option Z:set fire to ruri,the stupid aimated slag.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 5, 2006)

Option c


----------



## maes (Jul 5, 2006)

Missed it...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)

loud 1 said:
			
		

> option Z:set fire to ruri,the stupid aimated slag.



BAD END!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 5, 2006)

i'll continue tommorow

i might make this into a flash game or summin for my website


----------



## Moggy (Jul 5, 2006)

You have far, FAR too much time on your hands!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)

yes

yes i do

especially as i have alredy laid out foundations for about 4 diffrent storylines


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)

ok i egerly await   the  next command


----------



## Ephram (Jul 6, 2006)

Option A.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jul 6, 2006)

Oooooo Option C, im intrigued.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)

and can i just take a moment to mention how  good that swimsuit on tsunami looks


----------



## Moggy (Jul 6, 2006)

Can i choose secret hentai option D: tentacle rape all 5 of them (and the 2 further down the beach for good measure)?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Can i choose secret hentai option D: tentacle rape all 5 of them (and the 2 further down the beach for good measure)?


----------



## Moggy (Jul 6, 2006)

You call it a 'smutty' choose your own adventure and we're not allowed hentai options? Pah!

Option B - go get pissed then


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)

the key to a good game is to  develop   some form of relation shipo and understanding of  eatch  charector....  then  you can have  kinky bum sex or whatever

option b is it?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 6, 2006)

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jul 6, 2006)

A
It could be for playboy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Maltin (Jul 6, 2006)

a


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jul 6, 2006)

A
Fuck am I taking us into the water.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 7, 2006)

d) turkey slap


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 7, 2006)

c!!!


----------



## bonjour (Jul 7, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> c!!!


Great minds


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)

bouncer_the_dog said:
			
		

> d) turkey slap


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 7, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

>



Option B please.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 7, 2006)

B!!!   B!!!!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2006)

Best. Thread. Ever.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 7, 2006)

I suspect that in order to avoid Ichigo using the 100 ton hammer gambit on me, Option B will prove the best course of action....
Grimley


----------



## scumbalina (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh my sweet lord, this thread is the coolest thing EVER.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 7, 2006)

B) Buy her a drink to see if she lightens up a bit.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## scumbalina (Jul 7, 2006)

A -Binoculars, as was said earlier, water sounds dangerous....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)

if you don't chose soon she will have been chaging for a very long time


----------



## Cid (Jul 7, 2006)

This is Japan, there _must_ be some kind of gadget that lets you peek without being spotted.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)

well

yeah  there are  ... but the charactor isn't that kind of person


now choose damnit


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Cid (Jul 7, 2006)

B


----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2006)

b


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2006)

B - What's happened to the festival?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Maggot (Jul 7, 2006)

A of course!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## chio (Jul 7, 2006)

I've refrained from getting involved in this so far, but... A


----------



## Cid (Jul 7, 2006)

b


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)

... how many people are following this??  (A as chio was first)


----------



## Cid (Jul 7, 2006)

Where's the 'are you a hentai vampire chick?' option?

b


----------



## Moggy (Jul 7, 2006)

Cid said:
			
		

> Where's the 'are you a hentai vampire chick?' option?



Yeah i know, talk about limiting our options!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 7, 2006)

B.

This really is this best fucking thread ever


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)

Cid said:
			
		

> Where's the 'are you a hentai vampire chick?' option?
> 
> b



Eve isfrom black cat  who  has nano bots   in her bllod stream that allow her to   reconfigure  her body

you may be thinking of Eva (Evangeline) from maho sensei negima 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/01.jpg

anyhow....  b it is


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Strawman (Jul 7, 2006)

B!!

great thread shippy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## Strawman (Jul 7, 2006)

A!!


----------



## Epico (Jul 7, 2006)

What's Seppuku? Or shouldn't I ask.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 7, 2006)

ritual suicide


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Velouria (Jul 8, 2006)

I tried to play but it said I was banned


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

probly due to all that unrelated thread disruption


----------



## Velouria (Jul 8, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> probly due to all that unrelated thread disruption


Meh. Whatever.

Tell her if she's been at a festival....

GIVE ME SOME POT YOU CAAAAAAAAAAAHNT!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

diffrent sort of festival i think

more  stalls  and shrines   less drugs and bands


----------



## Velouria (Jul 8, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> diffrent sort of festival i think
> 
> more  stalls  and shrines   less drugs and bands


What sort of a lame ass festival is that? 

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

oh shuddit

anyhow


----------



## Ephram (Jul 8, 2006)

Option B.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

damn  ... and i really wanted ichigo to win...


----------



## Moggy (Jul 8, 2006)

B


----------



## Jenerys (Jul 8, 2006)

*buys Shippo some proper porn*


----------



## scumbalina (Jul 8, 2006)

Shippou! Wake up and finish the story goddamn it!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

ok ok    ... god  be  glad this isn't a weekly release

and what do you mean by "proper" porn??

ok B  ... look for eve


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Maltin (Jul 8, 2006)

b


----------



## scumbalina (Jul 8, 2006)

Aye, B, fuck Eve, the pasty bint.


----------



## bonjour (Jul 8, 2006)

I wonder how many posters are waiting for the storlyine to turn to hentai.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> I wonder how many posters are waiting for the storlyine to turn to hentai.



they are going to  be a little disapointed

i don't think i could actully post up  porn    with out  being   ....   well    banned  flog  and  put  in   public stocks 

besides i have tried to put in  some fairly ..."nice"  pics


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 8, 2006)

b gotta be done...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Old Gergl (Jul 8, 2006)

b


----------



## Epico (Jul 8, 2006)

c - turn off your computer, go outside and meet some real people


----------



## Moggy (Jul 8, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> they are going to  be a little disapointed
> 
> i don't think i could actully post up  porn    with out  being   ....   well    banned  flog  and  put  in   public stocks
> 
> besides i have tried to put in  some fairly ..."nice"  pics



Ok, no hentai, but it could at least be SMUTTY!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Old Gergl (Jul 8, 2006)

b


----------



## Moggy (Jul 8, 2006)

Ignore gergl, he must be on drugs or something!  

A!! 

(Waits for the inevitable photoshoppers to turn up and start inserting scenes of their own...  )


----------



## Old Gergl (Jul 8, 2006)

No, we're keeping this *clean* goddammit!

I don't want to know what goes on in that bit of shippy's head


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

Epico said:
			
		

> c - turn off your computer, go outside and meet some real people


----------



## Old Gergl (Jul 8, 2006)

I love those


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

come on  make a desition    a or b   a or b

place bets now


----------



## Old Gergl (Jul 8, 2006)

B!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Bob (Jul 8, 2006)

c


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

well  thats all for now

unless someone wants another game....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

i need to work a little more on the story

admitedly   this game was revy light on the sotory  due to  some of the options taken    but    i also feel  that i didn't  do enough to round out the charactors ... eve  especially  had very little story attached to her ...


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 8, 2006)

ya need to get laid


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> well  thats all for now
> 
> unless someone wants another game....


I do, this is the daftest/best thread ever


----------



## bonjour (Jul 8, 2006)

*standing ovation for Ship


----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2006)

*joins standing ovation*

very very good


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

loud 1 said:
			
		

> ya need to get laid


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 8, 2006)

ok A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

oh  and by the way  this  game is  going  to be  far more perverse  and  humorous.... i hope


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 8, 2006)

A


----------



## killer b (Jul 8, 2006)

of course...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2006)

D - go back and checkout that tub again 

Failing that, C


----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

c

pmsl at this thread


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 8, 2006)

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

B - I want to know what she has to tell me


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 8, 2006)

Six pages and no smut. 

I've got my credit card at the ready!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## chio (Jul 8, 2006)

a


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 8, 2006)

a or b - whichever is fine.

great thread!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 8, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

B - got to think of the marketing campaign


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jul 8, 2006)

Can we just all make sure please to never go to that bastard tub ever again.

C- the basement


----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2006)

bonjour said:
			
		

> Can we just all make sure please to never go to that bastard tub ever again.


Why not


----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> Why not



because of the ghostie


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2006)

A

And astral dont be such a wimp


----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> A
> 
> And astral dont be such a wimp



Fine. B - maybe she's the ghost


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)

first come first served  unless it's a really import one...  so A


----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> Fine. B - maybe she's the ghost


ner ner


----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> ner ner



I'm so getting the next one

*sits with her finger poised over the refresh button*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

I changing rooms


----------



## bonjour (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope there's an option to play Takeshi's castle


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> I'm so getting the next one
> 
> *sits with her finger poised over the refresh button*


I was setting up a bank account online, you really had no need to get in quick to beat me 

e


----------



## astral (Jul 8, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> I was setting up a bank account online, you really had no need to get in quick to beat me
> 
> e



damit I was really trying as well


----------



## bonjour (Jul 8, 2006)

Hoeray for SMUT!


----------



## red rose (Jul 8, 2006)

astral said:
			
		

> damit I was really trying as well


  bless


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 9, 2006)

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## chio (Jul 9, 2006)

i'll have a F please bob

(god, I must be bored)


----------



## bonjour (Jul 9, 2006)

Shush you! You know secretly you can't wait to see what happens next!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jul 9, 2006)

H! Lets get some sushi!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 9, 2006)

Best.Thread.Ever, option I, the changin room of course


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jul 9, 2006)

D! There better be no friggin gho'sts there!


----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

I was wondering how long it would take Shippy to work some fox ears into the story 

And why did the character leave the changing rooms? That lass was blatently winking at him!


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Can we read some porn in the library please !


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2006)

Brilliant thread!!

Good work Shippy!!


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Onket said:
			
		

> Brilliant thread!!
> 
> Good work Shippy!!



I'm liking this waiting for the next scene though . C'mon shippy , you can work faster !


----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

Forgot to say earlier - it might be worth changing the colour of the text to white since the black gets fucked with by the background.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2006)

B


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 9, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

i) changing room , but I want to enter stealthily


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 9, 2006)

B


----------



## bonjour (Jul 9, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> A


Good choice!

I wonder how long it'll be till we have to pay premium rates to see what's in the changing room.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## bonjour (Jul 9, 2006)

A - im gonna regret this when im wetting my pants in the middle of the night


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)

just thinking

shouldn't this be in genral?

i mean i did start this as a sorta  chose your own adventure  but  it's  sorta evolved beyond that


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 9, 2006)

Nah keep it here.

and A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

A  

(Fuck you, you slowpokes!  )


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 9, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## astral (Jul 9, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2006)

H


----------



## Badger Kitten (Jul 9, 2006)

G.

 I love this  thread.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)

H  came first i'm afraid....


----------



## Onket (Jul 9, 2006)

Either is food.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)

special prize for the person who gets the joke ...  extra special name your own prize for person who names sugin tous  favorite type of anime


----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> special prize for the person who gets the joke ...  extra special name your own prize for person who names sugin tous  favorite type of anime



Well i get the RM/Sugin Tou reference, but i'm not a fan so i guess i don't get a prize


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)

was refering to the singing ... but  anyhow

game is still on  where next


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 9, 2006)

E


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2006)

i please.


----------



## Moggy (Jul 9, 2006)

killer b said:
			
		

> i please.



You can't get enough can you


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 9, 2006)

C Please shippy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## such and such (Jul 9, 2006)

b


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Velouria (Jul 9, 2006)

F


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

f - I think it's time for a wank after all those visits to the changing room


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 9, 2006)

Bet that basement bird is there.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Bob_the_lost said:
			
		

> Bet that basement bird is there.



maybe we won't need to masturbate then 

or she could teach us supernatural powers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

a) please and make sure it's a good looking fox maid type persons room


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)

the more people you meet that you know are staying in the hotel the more options you get


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 9, 2006)

b) I like kokoro I do !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## astral (Jul 9, 2006)

J


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## keybored (Jul 9, 2006)

C, please.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## astral (Jul 9, 2006)

G


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)

(i have been waiting for mahoro)


----------



## Balbi (Jul 9, 2006)

a)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't have time to read the whole thread: is someone going to have sex with the anime drawing anytime soon?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 9, 2006)

depends how you play  

but not onscreen ...   the naughtyness have leveled up from the first game  but  not   quite got  to the  bonking level yet...

you may get to see a sailor moon charactor in a bunny girl outfit  if your lucky


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 10, 2006)

Okay, I'm gonna get flamed to fuck here but whatever.

I know you're limited with a choose your own adventure on the internet, but for christ sakes... Change the record!

Where next?

Oh, the lavatory please!

You meet a girl, she's busy...

Where next?

The library!

You meet a girl, her name is Antika! She's busy...

Where next?

The beach.

Kira would like to go swimming. What to do?

A) Ram her

B) Buy her a drink

c) Look in other places for other women folk.

Uuuum, A will end the game C will be much of a muchness so I guess B.

Kira doesn't drink.

Where next?

Pool

Airport

Volcano

Lounge....

_Ad nausium_

.....................

..................

.............

.............

.......

.....

.
.

?


----------



## red rose (Jul 10, 2006)

If you dont like it dont read the thread/play the game?

G


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 10, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> If you dont like it dont read the thread/play the game?
> 
> G



And here comes the generic 'if you don't like it' response... 

Didn't you do this to me on another thread or was that cyber rose?

(actually I think it was lilmisshissyfit but it's still a generic response)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

i would kindly ask  what  would be a better option? this is  both a game and a homage to countless bishoujo games

what  would you have happen next?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 10, 2006)

B!!!


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 10, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i would kindly ask  what  would be a better option? this is  both a game and a homage to countless bishoujo games
> 
> what  would you have happen next?



I'm not slagging you fella, you're doing a sterling job!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> depends how you play
> 
> but not onscreen ...   the naughtyness have leveled up from the first game  but  not   quite got  to the  bonking level yet...
> 
> you may get to see a sailor moon charactor in a bunny girl outfit  if your lucky



Oh, I get it: I'm getting cockteased by a fucking line drawing. 

A 2D pen and ink rendition that won't put out.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm gonna get flamed to fuck here but whatever.
> 
> I know you're limited with a choose your own adventure on the internet, but for christ sakes... Change the record!
> 
> ...



It's like real life dating, in a way.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 10, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> It's like real life dating, in a way.



Aye. We always get turned down!!


----------



## red rose (Jul 10, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> And here comes the generic 'if you don't like it' response...


I dont think I've ever said it before.  But seriously what other response were you expecting? If it bothers you so much make your own.


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 10, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> I dont think I've ever said it before.  But seriously what other response were you expecting? If it bothers you so much make your own.








Which?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 10, 2006)

I'd say c) cos I dont want to derail the thread any further (to scarecrow)

but also C basement


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 10, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> I'd say c) cos I dont want to derail the thread any further (to scarecrow)






			
				red rose said:
			
		

> *If it bothers you so much make your own.*



You could at least laugh!!

/derail over


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Rather than keep fucking off to the changing room, i wanna hear more about all this supernatural power bollox, so lets go to the temple.

E.


----------



## red rose (Jul 10, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Rather than keep fucking off to the changing room,


I wonder how many times we'd have to choose the changing room before exhausting all the pictures of anime girls taking their clothes off  

I suspect the character would get arrested for being a sex pest first


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

red rose said:
			
		

> I wonder how many times we'd have to choose the changing room before exhausting all the pictures of anime girls taking their clothes off



I'm sure Shippy has more than enough   

(This one is far better than the first one on the beach  )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 10, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I'm sure Shippy has more than enough
> 
> (This one is far better than the first one on the beach  )



you certian  would have to go quite a few times before you started to get repeates

also   what happens in the changing  room depends on how the story progresses   the changing ladies  are   filler   for when there are no plot  action happening


and well the beach one  was   testing the water  and  was much more narrow of scope

this one is  fairly open ended  with  almost an entier story line for eatch charactor


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

A!  

(What's the difference between Ki and Chi?)

(Have you actually made up screens in advance or is this stricly a make-it-up-as-you-go job?)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

not a lot ... certianly not  a lot when it comes to anime physics

sorta  i had most of the back grounds preprepared and  some of the more likely  charactors per done ....  i'm getting supprisingly fast at doing it though

some of the story is  alredy formed  though some of it is  free flowing .. i'm trying to stay at least two steps ahead on all of the charactors stories  but there are some late introductions rei for example  was  a fairly late adition  even though you saw her in her school uniform a while back

any how  A it is


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

A 

*Gets ready for a 'Feel the force Luke' style line*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Surely there should be a faster way to get to someone else's room without having to go back to yours first?

Can i just go E, then when we get there go to Rei's room straight away?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

well yeah  i could list all the possible options  but that you take the whole screen   and would grow every time you meet someone

and  just so  this doesn't disapointrei doesn't turn up for a while (packing and stuff)  (i also have to get her room ready)


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Have we been to the lake? If we haven't let's go there. So A.

If we have, let's go to the restaurant instead. So H.

Sorry, i can't remember that many pages back


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

we have ... thats where we met aoi...   but resturant is a good choice


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Sugin Tou better have finished singing!   

(Was Rozen Maiden worth watching btw? Watched the first couple and couldn't help feel it was far too 'cute' for my liking)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Sugin Tou better have finished singing!
> 
> (Was Rozen Maiden worth watching btw? Watched the first couple and couldn't help feel it was far too 'cute' for my liking)



depends on what you like

it does get some what darker ... especially in the second season  Rozen Maiden : Traumend (or summin) but it does stay quite cute and humorus through out ... it's only worth while if you find the gothloli look of the dolls to be intrestiong 

but the idea of having a hikkimori as a lead charactor was intresting


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Might have another look if i have the time then.

Anyway, J it is i guess.

I'm gonna go pass out and let someone else pick who's room to invade


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't sleep  

A.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

i'm staying up to go swimming in the morning


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 10, 2006)

F. Let's pay the sisters a visit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2006)

Gotta be time to visit the changing room again surely?!

I!


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 10, 2006)

Oh well, it seems that I'll have to attend the "How to prevent your Ki being drained by randy ghosts course" being offered at the Temple.... So my choice is E (but looking in at the changing room first...).
Grimley


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Oh well, it seems that I'll have to attend the "How to prevent your Ki being drained by randy ghosts course" being offered at the Temple.... So my choice is E (but looking in at the changing room first...).
> Grimley



Rei's no longer at the temple, she's staying in a room at the hotel now.

Keep up


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2006)

j then the temple girls room , I want to make it comfortable for her ( If you know what I mean  )


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> j then the temple girls room , I want to make it comfortable for her ( If you know what I mean  )



You want to begin training so you can show her your 'force' don't you?


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> You want to begin training so you can show her your 'force' don't you?




Exactly ! Nothing wrong with a bit of "training"


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Jul 10, 2006)

H. Restaraunt, I fancy a bite to eat


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

How did I miss this?

Is lum gonna be in it?


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Smoky said:
			
		

> H. Restaraunt, I fancy a bite to eat



Stop eating and build your strength!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

and... i might  put in a cameo...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

D Library. I want to read a nice book before bed.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2006)

can we go to town to start a few fights . The pubs should be kicking out by now so chances of finding a good fighter is quite high


----------



## Moggy (Jul 10, 2006)

Shippy, if you're going to have stuff happening dependent on time (like the restaurant opening), might it be sensible to have someway of telling time, or just telling us what the time is at the end of a description or something?


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Shippy, if you're going to have stuff happening dependent on time (like the restaurant opening), might it be sensible to have someway of telling time, or just telling us what the time is at the end of a description or something?



Thats a good idea !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> can we go to town to start a few fights . The pubs should be kicking out by now so chances of finding a good fighter is quite high




OK lets go to town. Is there a smut shop?


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> OK lets go to town. Is there a smut shop?



We can fight over smut and booze


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

time is quite flexible  

as there are no current   scenarioes  to play out in the resturant  the resturant appears closed...     or  a room may appear empty if  you need to meet the person else where


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

C 
Lets go to town


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 10, 2006)

F


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 10, 2006)

B


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah B

(that doesn't look anything like rei,look at the strange boobies they have given her)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 10, 2006)

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Yeah B
> 
> (that doesn't look anything like rei,look at the strange boobies they have given her)



it's not rei   it's Ryomou Shimei from  Ikkitousen

blatant rei clone though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2006)

B, obviously.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't we just suckerpunch her . Or even better force her to throw the fight otherwise she'll be sacked and no-longer a maid


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 10, 2006)

b) and ask if she can train me to fight as well !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2006)

B has the most promise for filth.

And to be honest that is what I'm after.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 10, 2006)

Ctrl-alt-Delete

Ctrl-alt-Delete

Ctrl-alt-Delete

I think this thread's crashed


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

oh bugger


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2006)

Have we been to the lake yet?

A.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)

yes but not i a while


----------



## Onket (Jul 10, 2006)

Maybe time to go again then?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 10, 2006)

E then, to the temple!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

We're getting there


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

well  pick a soddin option then .. i have to go to bed soon

or do you just want to see anime softcore porn?  
(if so just name one of the many anime  based jokes in this game and i'll pm some to you to minimise thread disruption)


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

I!

Changing room again


----------



## Onket (Jul 11, 2006)

Feel free to PM me too!


----------



## northernhord (Jul 11, 2006)

C


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

I)

Changing room again!!  

(was that the changing room basement or omewhere else....?)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

J)

My room


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

B)

Go to bed. 

And dream of what could have happened. 

(has he actually slept yet? Is he a he? Is that the last surprise!!  )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

yes he has gone to bed before

read the fuckin thread!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

Give.
Me.

Choices...

Library... look for a book called 'incest - a game for all the family'...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

as murudame would say ... whats the point in a blood related sister...

but anyhow  stop derailing and either play or don't play ... you have already made   people late  for the match


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> as murudame would say ... whats the point in a blood related sister...
> 
> but anyhow  stop derailing and either play or don't play ... you have already made   people late  for the match



I said the library  

Sorry for not just picking a letter...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

B)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## scarecrow (Jul 11, 2006)

A)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 11, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 11, 2006)

C


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

hummm...  slight brain freeze ...   
will continue later


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2006)

What is the aim of all this?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

i'm trying to start a new religion ... there are subliminal messages in the pictures


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

A.

do it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2006)

Can you promice to be someones older brother? 

I know I can promice my younger brother that, but . . . . .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Can you promice to be someones older brother?



as muradame would say....

whats the point in a blood related sister


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

my image hosting is down for a moment....   story will resume  very shortly (i hope)


----------



## Ephram (Jul 11, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> my image hosting is down for a moment....   story will resume  very shortly (i hope)



They must love you for generating all that traffic.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)

i was worried about that but apparently i'm only using a small amount of my   bandwith allowence


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2006)

I


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 11, 2006)

Can we driill a hole in the changing room walls then just look throiugh it . It will save another of them dull 1/2 hour lectures !


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 11, 2006)

this is the best thread ever.

Can we have a best thread ever award?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> Can we driill a hole in the changing room walls then just look throiugh it . It will save another of them dull 1/2 hour lectures !



Yes. Do we have to walk right into the room as bold as brass? I sure some hiding and peeking would work wonders. 

Fuck ki and fighting.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 11, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Fuck , ki and fighting.




I've added an extra comma so your sentance makes better sense !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 11, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 11, 2006)

a) lake that sounds good and I can meet that girl from the basement there and she can teach me some fighting moves !


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> a) lake that sounds good and I can meet that girl from the basement there and she can teach me some fighting moves !




yeah!  is it night time yet?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)

yep... but my computer crashed while i was asleep  so this will take a bit  to  do as i lost some of my work


----------



## Moggy (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 12, 2006)

H


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> I've added an extra comma so your sent*e*nce makes *more* sense !



I've added an 'e' and taken away an 'a' so yours does too.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 12, 2006)

I think that shippou chan and I have inharmonious sleeping patterns.

BE AWAKE SHIPPOU!

I want to see lots more mang pictures (they are very good)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)

yep ...  also i  went to the pool    and have to do some work  this afternoon  so   things will be a little slow  but H   you say?   how apropreate


also i did   that  picture in large with no text  because  i  made it once  lost it due to a crash  and decided to make it again but  bigger and better quality

consider it  a bonus  pic


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 12, 2006)

D

Ask about ditching the little sister and getting another bottle out of the fridge.

Yaparaimashitaka? Kimono fumble to follow.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 12, 2006)

A   we don't know enough about this strange KI stuff!


----------



## bonjour (Jul 12, 2006)

E - Call officer plod to take away their drink, they don't look old enough to be drinking.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 12, 2006)

A - Because we would like to use the Force (which is basically what Ki is....)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> D
> 
> Ask about ditching the little sister and getting another bottle out of the fridge.
> 
> Yaparaimashitaka? Kimono fumble to follow.







			
				bonjour said:
			
		

> E - Call officer plod to take away their drink, they don't look old enough to be drinking.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 12, 2006)

b) can we get the ghost to help us train for fighting please !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2006)

sorry about the slowness


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2006)

my internet conection went well wonkey last night as my local loop was being unbundeled


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Is Ryoko a ghost? 
I liked the Tenchi Muyo OVAs, I wonder if I still would today. 

Now get some Lum in there. You know I played a gig the other day and when I took my jacket off and my tattoo was revealed someone actualy shouted 'Urusei Yatsura" much to the shame of my wife and I. I cover it in Japan but I don't expect anyone to read it here. I had better think again. 

Anyway back to the adventure.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2006)

in this  yes  ...  i wonder if i can somehow work in washu...

yeah the OVA  was the best of the lot  (with possible exception of pritty sammy)

ok ok i'll work in some lum

would you belive  after doing a google search for ラム  i got this
http://fujimaki.air-nifty.com/photos/uncategorized/halram.jpg

it's suzumiya haruhi dressed as lum....


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> yeah the OVA  was the best of the lot  (with possible exception of pritty sammy)



Are you sick?  Pretty sammy sucks bigtime. 

And who the heck is suzumiya haruhi? I don't know much about mordern anime. 

I saw a lum in a futurama picture once but I don't know where it came from. 
The entire urusei yatsura story had been translated by ILM now. I wish viz would let it go, some of the last stories are great and I don't want to read them from a computor or print them all out.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 13, 2006)

A


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Now get some Lum in there. You know I played a gig the other day and when I took my jacket off and my tattoo was revealed someone actualy shouted 'Urusei Yatsura" much to the shame of my wife and I. I cover it in Japan but I don't expect anyone to read it here. I had better think again.




http://www.mmguide.musicmatch.com/artist/artist.cgi?ARTISTID=626685


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> http://www.mmguide.musicmatch.com/artist/artist.cgi?ARTISTID=626685


?

You mean the shit band urusei yatsura that named themeselves after urusei yatsura?

(oops you don't like them do you?)


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> ?
> 
> You mean the shit band urusei yatsura that named themeselves after urusei yatsura?
> 
> (oops you don't like them do you?)



yeah but if a band is named after them then some people _may_ have read it here !


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> yeah but if a band is named after them then some people _may_ have read it here !



Ah I see, but its in Japanese so they would have to be a hardcore fan of a rather small group. 
I had it done years and years ago when I was really into comics and stuff. I wanted a tattoo but I didn't want something that might haunt me in later life. I thought if if it was in japanese then nobody would ever be able to read it and it would be like a wiggly snake or something. 

I nearly covered my body in all sorts of shit at that stage, good job I never got round to it. 

It wasn't you shouting was it Henry?


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I thought if if it was in japanese then nobody would ever be able to read it and it would be like a wiggly snake or something.
> 
> I nearly covered my body in all sorts of shit at that stage, good job I never got round to it.
> 
> It wasn't you shouting was it Henry?



It wasn't me shouting but I did think it looked like a snake but then realised it wasn't . At one point I thought it was a snake turning into japanese writing which was very 

Reality is however more dissapointing than my imagination in this case


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> It wasn't me shouting but I did think it looked like a snake but then realised it wasn't . At one point I thought it was a snake turning into japanese writing which was very
> 
> Reality is however more dissapointing than my imagination in this case


Sorry, that's why I usualy won't discuss it. I was thinking of having it turned into a big black stripe.


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 13, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Sorry, that's why I usualy won't discuss it. I was thinking of having it turned into a big black stripe.



That would just look shit .

Could you not turn the top half into a snake and have japanese writing at the bottom . It wouldn't make sense but it would be


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 13, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> That would just look shit .
> 
> Could you not turn the top half into a snake and have japanese writing at the bottom . It wouldn't make sense but it would be



You know I might give that a try. 
My neices laugh their pants off at me even though I cover it up as much as I can. 

Little  bitches.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2006)

yay  i had a crappy day of   boring and painfull work   but   during this inspirations struck  and i now have a very cool idea for the next arc of the game 

but  i'll be slow for a bit as i have to do a load of work


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 13, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> but  i'll be slow for a bit as i have to do a load of work




Work in a cliffhanger untill after your work is finished !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2006)

i would... but i have to get up early tommorow    and   i can't think  of  a clif hanger.....


actully wait a sec


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2006)

comming up soon

A hidden power unleashed

What it means to be a servant

The ICMAGMAT forms the IGSAGMAT... battle with your life


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 14, 2006)

WTF is going on?

Was that the cliff hanger, we just suddenly start to die?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2006)

yhere will be somethng of an explanation when you wake up


----------



## scarecrow (Jul 14, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> yhere will be somethng of an explanation when you wake up



The cliff hanger was a dream?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 14, 2006)

oh shutup


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 14, 2006)

scarecrow said:
			
		

> The cliff hanger was a dream?


Shhh, you'll hurt shippou's feelings if you point out it's as predictable as a neighbours episode. 

_Great thread shippy _


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 15, 2006)

grrrr


----------



## red rose (Jul 15, 2006)

oooh C


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Ephram (Jul 15, 2006)

Option E


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 16, 2006)

A Please shippy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jul 17, 2006)

B, i like nothing better than a trip to the spa after a crazy one eye'd maid sets fire to me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 17, 2006)

_I'll go for option B, if only to find more about this tournament..._


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 17, 2006)

D 
Ask why ryoko doen't appear to have lady bits downstairs.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2006)

presumably she shaves .... that or as ghosts have to legs there genitalia is also blurred

ok B  it is ...... in a bit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 17, 2006)

f please 

and will we be seeing american maid in this adventure


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2006)

no

very much no

i find it dificult how to emphisises just how much she is not going to appear in this


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> no
> 
> very much no
> 
> i find it dificult how to emphisises just how much she is not going to appear in this


that makes me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 18, 2006)

she looks like a man 

plus  that is so not maido-fuku 
it has no style  and  the apron is frankly  rubbish

that and she wouldn't last a single round against someone like kohaku


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> she looks like a man
> 
> plus  that is so not maido-fuku
> it has no style  and  the apron is frankly  rubbish
> ...



she would if she had fledermaus man helping


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 19, 2006)

and american maid  is still utter shit


----------



## Bob (Jul 19, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 20, 2006)

And where exactly, Mr Chan, are the next options?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 20, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> And where exactly, Mr Chan, are the next options?



give a guy a break!

i was  doing a load more back ground and stff for the training center   classrooms and dojo  etc


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 20, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)

continuing  this either  when i can't sleep arter the party tonight  or  on friday


----------



## loud 1 (Jul 20, 2006)

do u wank over these pictures?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)

no


absolutly not


i mean  there is nothing  even remotly sexual about these picures


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)

ok  let me put that in a more sensible manner

if you are asking wether  at night i go "cor i'm busting for one... better go get the anime porn"  then  no i don't

if you are asking if at  those lonly times  when my mind happens to  be drawn to  thoughts of the fairer sex   does my mind focus  on  say   oppai anime maids  in lace and leather  or  that bird from  down the chip shop  or that lass of the telly   then i'd have to admit  i am some what drawn to the former


----------



## kakuma (Jul 20, 2006)

option H : get a job hippy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2006)

you know i have alredy  set up  a dozon or so   responces  for  picking stupid options


----------



## kakuma (Jul 20, 2006)

my lifes work

ruined


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> if you are asking if at  those lonly times  when my mind happens to  be drawn to  thoughts of the fairer sex   does my mind focus  on  say   oppai anime maids  in lace and leather  or  that bird from  down the chip shop  or that lass of the telly   then i'd have to admit  i am some what drawn to the former



But in your mind are they real ladies or cartoon ones? 
I saw cutie honey last night which was verging on the almost titillating at a constant rate but the cartoon??? er no.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2006)

the live action one?  it  was intresting

the remake  they did   was better though

and    are they real .... err i don't risulize it that much .... though although i sorta think of them as real they probably are fairly unrealistic

anyhow  why are we discusing my opinoins on drawn naughtiness  go to knobbingn and  sobbing for that kinda stuff


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 21, 2006)

I've never seen the cartoon cutie honey but i've read some manga and I'm supprised it was made into a kids show (wife says she watched it as a kid) as she loses her clothes almost immidiately every time. 

Film is ok, its a cosplay fans dream with some great anime style visuals transfered to live action but the story is so weak even for a silly film. 

When honey is sitting in her pants she taps herself on the head with her foot. This is also a good bit that gets the mind wandering.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 21, 2006)

i only ever saw the first two episodes of the original  cutie honey ... it didn't  grab me at the time ....    never watched the  first  remake   but  i did love the gainax remake  they  made about the same time as the movie ....  it  kinda follows the plot of the movie  but is  much better  

i prolly should re watch the original  as it is sorta a classic .... but i'm guessing it was always  sorta  made for grown ups ...  a bit like    invader zim of  large parts of sponge bob


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 23, 2006)

Great thread Shippy  

Isn't there a combat maid at the lake? 

A please


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 23, 2006)

Give us another A please Shippy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 23, 2006)

Doh! Ok, lets have a B and go somewhere else instead


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 23, 2006)

*cough*A!!!*cough*

*cough*plot development*cough*


----------



## Bob (Jul 23, 2006)

OOOOOOOOoooooo A possibly?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 23, 2006)




----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 25, 2006)

Looks like we missed the plot development option then  

Shall we go to the basement? Isn't she a fighting maid 

Give us a C please...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2006)

ahh fuck it  i know what answer ....  i'll go straigh along to maid questions


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2006)

and again ....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 26, 2006)

???? I'm lost.

Text Recap?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2006)

ok  i'll do a recap in a bit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2006)

It’s Summer and for some unknown reason your aunt has decided to become a monk and has moved to the Italian country side to make vinegar in an 11th 
century monastery. 
This means you are now in charge of the family hotel... 

But from the very outset you discover this is going to be quite an unusual job.

Firstly you tried to have a relaxing dip in the hotels  onsen only to discover that it is in fact haunted.

you meet Aoi a charming young lady who is staying at your hotel

you meet hazuki the mysterious young girl you lives in the basment and has a  strange habit of wearing nekomimi

you discover the changing room has no lock

you visit the local shrine then go to the town and meet some of the locals

you then go to the Rozen Cafe and meet Suigin tou who ask you to look for her sister Suisei Seki (you later discover Suigin touy has a strange passion for MS anison)

you visit the library  and meet the librarian Kokoro.

you decide to brave the onsen again  and meet the ghost properly  Her name is ryoko. Ryoko is supprised you can tell she is there and suspects you have a certian amount of  supernatural powers.

you talk to hazuki about ryoko  and hazuki tells you she will visit later

you visit the town and meet suisei seki you tell her that her sister is looking for her

going back to your room you find the list of people staying  at your hotel. you use the list to  visit kokoro.

you the decide to  vistit the kitchen where you  encounter Mahoro the hotels head maid. somehow whan she calles you master  you really belive it.

you decide you have had enough for one day and decide to go to sleep. you have a strange night, not supprising when as you wake up you discover yourlittle sister Ren has paid you a night time visit... that girl dshould really be able to sleep on her own at that age.

you pay a ist to hazuki  who appear to be a little hyper today ...

you go to the temple  again   and meet rei  the miko looking after the temple. you decide to ask her about KI manipulation. Rei beliving you to have some talent decides to train you  but at a cost. she  needs to stay at the hotel as the shrine isn't  exactly overflowing with creature comeforts.

you then wander over to the Rozen Cafe only to find yourself lumbered with more guests... at least this time they are paying coustomers... though  you do notice  she still has that habit of  unlimited  anison karaoke.

you go to check the changing rooms once more only to  find mahoro  who  decides to lecture you on apropreate behaviour.

you visit Rei who tells you your first task is to get stronger  by chalenging  some of the fighters in the area.  she doesn't expect you to win  but you should at least be able to hold your own.

you go to the library once more and meet kokoro (where does she get those costumes?) breifly

you venture into town and meet a maid... she looks strong...  yyou ask aboutfighting   only to descover she is a member of the International Combat Maid Anything Goes Martial Arts Tournament (ICMAGMAT) not only that  she was the runner up in one of the tournaments. you also find out about the legendary Devil Maid  a maid so powerfull she  was given life time achivment status  then banned from  active participation in the tournament.  you ask her  for a spariong match to test your abilities.

you set up the match  but  after a few run ins with the changing room and mahoro  you  accidently fall alseep again.

you wake up *probably due to ren drooling on you* and visit the library to as about ki manipulation  unfortunaly kokoro (bunny girl this time?) doesn't have any books in the library but she will look in her personal colection.

you finally make it to the  fight... a day late  luckly the maid appear to have waited for you  as she has experiance with very  late fighters (who is ryouga?)

the fight is over in seconds... 2.5 seconds to be exact...  looks like you need far more training.

you go back to the hotel and visit hazuki...  when you ask her about Ki manipulation  she offers you power  but only if you enter into a promise with her you agree to this and after a brif visit to the changing rooms you head to the lake

You walk along the shores of the lake. The moon shines red and the mist creeps in off the lakes. All you can hear is the wind in the forest but even that fades  as you walk further. With every step your body 
becomes less your own, as if you were walking into a dream. Finally your eyes close as you fall into slumber.

you wake up in your romm  puzzeled about what you have experienced...  never mind you visit the rozen cafe  to see how the sisters are doing. Suigin tou is there drinking with her sister Shinku. you ask about ki manipulation  but  they don't seam to know anything.

you feel tierd so you head to the osen for a relaxing dip  but during the middle of your talk with ryoko  you lose conciousness  and nearly drown... as you sink into the blackness you hear hazuki say somethink to you...

you wake up once more to see.... well to be able to see ryoko! it is clear you have gain some power   Rei sugests  you challenge that maid to a rematch.

you head to the lake for a rematch... the match starts well  with you  managing to dodge most  punches  and  even try to launch one of your own. the maid decides to take the fight to the next level and launches a Ki attack on you. you don't stand a chance of winning  but  the attack quickly stops.  it appears that  the damage from  the maids fight with the devil maid has resurfaced  and she  will be unable to continue with the fight ... she does however tell  you of a place you can get stronger. the International Goshujin-Sama Anything Goes Martial Art Tournament (IGSAGMAT). 

you return to the osen and tell ryoko about what happened  and also ask her about her fighting experiance. she tells you that she was quite a good fighter  but the fact she is now a ghost  means she can no longer help out.

you go into town and meet a young lady advertising the IGSAGMAT and the new ICMAGMAT training center. you decide to visit the training center but are unable to enter as you don't have enough money  though it is free if you are participation in the IGSAGMAT  but to do that you need a combat maid ....  but where to find a combat maid?

you visit the lake  where you once again meet Aoi ... Aoi tells you about her maid Taeko  who is  a Nurse maid associated with the ICMAGMAT.

you  return to the hotel and visit hazuki... when you tell her about needing a combat maid  she tells you she can help you get a servant (although not a maid).... you agree to accept her help  and  await nightfall.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2006)

well     any one care to make the next move?


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll argue for J as I need to get some sleep......


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2006)

sorry that took so long


----------



## grosun (Jul 27, 2006)

A!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 27, 2006)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2006)

C PLease - who is Mohoro again? lets find out.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Jul 28, 2006)

C


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2006)

...this looks like combat maid material...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 28, 2006)

Isn't she a venus battle robot thingy anyway?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)

ya think?


anyhow ....  c??


----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

can we not just have some proper porn?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> can we not just have some proper porn?




tell you what i'll pm you it   you  see if you can post it with out getting  banned  

how about that?


----------



## 8den (Jul 28, 2006)

Ninjaboy said:
			
		

> can we not just have some proper porn?



Opens door to the rest of the internet..


I'm sure you'll find some somewhere around there.


----------



## lihp (Jul 28, 2006)

A... thanks for this thread both funny and entertaining, especially the way you troll repel! keep it up


----------



## Moggy (Jul 28, 2006)

A


----------



## 8den (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh and A)


----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

nah keep up the good work shippy, you can never have too much hentai 

have you planned this all out already or are you just making it up on the fly?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)

bit of both ...  about 70% of this arc is planned out    but i'm not sure what to do about the next arc


----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

what with it being anime you could tie the end of the world in by page 30.....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## lihp (Jul 28, 2006)

b and make sure you luer her to join


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2006)

a)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 28, 2006)

A - Give her a good seeing to


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2006)

Has got to be a)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

j j j!!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

i meant with the maid


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2006)

b)  With the maid


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)

there was no ... lets shag the maid option


theres  a shag the maid story line  but i'm trying to be subtle ok?


besides you have to woo  her first  or else  you will get a slap and an Ecchi nano wa ikenai to omoimasu!


as for a hint.... what could do to impress her?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2006)

Give us a wooing option then


----------



## kakuma (Jul 28, 2006)

i will choose the woo then shag option

always works in life,


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2006)

Anyway.  

C)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 28, 2006)

k


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Jul 28, 2006)

b


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## 8den (Jul 28, 2006)

Totally A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 28, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> as for a hint.... what could do to impress her?



Give her one?  

Anyway, A for the reception it is.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2006)




----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2006)

A.

you don't mess with a combat maid.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## loud 1 (Jul 29, 2006)

this is creepy.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

creepy?  creepy how?  creepy like a clown?  am i here to fucking scare you?


----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

A. certainly.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

b. dojo!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

that's it?

ok, B) Dojo again.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## dada (Jul 29, 2006)

oh how disappointing. 
*thinking... should i be a pain in the ass and keep choosing Dojo?*

c. classrooms then


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

hint for thouse who are unused to playing these types of games

usually  plot will not progress once you have set a ub plot in motion ....  think about recent choices and see if there may be something you need to do ...

however if you just want to have a look.....


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 29, 2006)

Why is hot, sexy and beautiful anime me not in this game?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

i_hate_beckham said:
			
		

> Why is hot, sexy and beautiful anime me not in this game?



because you wouldn't have a hot sexy anime you ... you would have a fat sweaty anime you

even i would  look like this


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 29, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> because you wouldn't have a hot sexy anime you ... you would have a fat sweaty anime you
> 
> even i would  look like this


But you made a hot, sexy beautiful anime me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

well seeing as i actully have  the  original girl in this game  the effect  may be spoiled somewhat


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2006)

D - main residence.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2006)

please


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 29, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

>


F) i_h_b as hot anime girl


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

absolutly not

i have been looking  at  anime girls who are depresingly sexy  all evening... why would i want to spoil that buzz?

now this.....

this is what i'm talking about






(and is light enough not to get me banned by posting it)


----------



## Moggy (Jul 29, 2006)

B  

Shippou, if there ain't no tentacles it's just now worth it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

there is no one in the mother fucking dojo   

yo need to sort out the fight  before  you can move on  understand?

dear god...

look just  take this picture of  suigin tou  being  really perverted    and  think  of  a proper course of action


----------



## kakuma (Jul 29, 2006)

a reception


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 29, 2006)

e )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

Savage Henry said:
			
		

> e )



at fucking last


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 29, 2006)

Well sugin-tou was either in the restaurant or the twins room, or something, right?


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 29, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Well sugin-tou was either in the restaurant or the twins room, or something, right?




I can't remember ! Can we just go there even if we don't know where there is !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

lokk if your only in it for  smut  just fucking go here

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/smut/

this will be gone as soon as i sober up enough to realise what a bad idea this is


----------



## Moggy (Jul 29, 2006)

Ahaha you finally caved!  

I really am trying to follow the story, it's just a bit easy to get lost


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

and thats just a  few pics that were on my desktop

cider has caught up with me

i'm off to dream my .......  well you can guess


----------



## ska invita (Jul 29, 2006)

What K? Its probably that one.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 29, 2006)

K is Iternational Combat Maid  - Training Center     aka   where you just were


----------



## Moggy (Jul 29, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> and thats just a  few pics that were on my desktop
> 
> cider has caught up with me
> 
> i'm off to dream my .......  well you can guess



Pfffff you've taken them down now!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

that was a tempory stop gap ...     i mean if  you actully  ewant  this stuff  just pm me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

and   so far noboday  has actully maid a choice....

is it me?


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 30, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> and   so far noboday  has actully maid a choice....
> 
> is it me?




I don't know where our combat maid is can we just wonder round till we find her please !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

right ...   where did  you see her first    and  where out of those option  do you think she is lightly to be?

library?  nah  not   the place you associate with maids...
temple? again not particularly maid like
onsen? well i'm sure maids bathe  but  they don't spend that much time there (though i do have some nice pictures)
kitchen.................  hummmmm?

oh fuck it ....     yeah  shes in the kitchen   just like last time  though  she would also be in her room if you went their ...  you lot are crap at these kinda games aint ya


----------



## Termite Man (Jul 30, 2006)

I'll go to G) then . get some maid figthing action going on


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 30, 2006)

k ) please we need to make sure this fight is OK to organise otherwise it will have to go underground


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Termite Man (Jul 30, 2006)

b)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## lihp (Jul 30, 2006)

what happened?
why was the image removed?!

well i take the option that says "yes i/we are ready" anyhow


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

lihp said:
			
		

> what happened?
> why was the image removed?!
> 
> well i take the option that says "yes i/we are ready" anyhow



i noticed a spelling mistake  so i re wrtoe that section


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## lihp (Jul 30, 2006)

wow that was quick


----------



## lihp (Jul 30, 2006)

a


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)

as nobody else will have remebered  you have another promise you need to keep  

so nothing of real intrest will happen till you do that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## lihp (Jul 30, 2006)

c


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## lihp (Jul 30, 2006)

e then...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## lihp (Jul 30, 2006)

e? i don't know, i guess i really am pretty shite at this

well E it is


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

well here is a tip

was there any arange ments made  that  you may have to  now  do? 

say like on page 19


----------



## lihp (Jul 31, 2006)

C! am i the only one still playing?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

every one else is lurking


----------



## lihp (Jul 31, 2006)

j


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

I've lost track of what needs to be done, and saying page 19 Shippy doesn't help us who have display set to 40 posts a page since there are only 15 pages on the thread as far as i'm concerned  

I'll say A though, no doubt we have to visit someone.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

then you may wish to check the top/middle of page 12

and  you may want to have a quick rest before visting anyone  nudge nudge wink wink


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

B it is then


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

i wopuld really sudjest you follow it

 you can find  more spirits later


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

A  

(You thought more about turning this into a flash game then Shippy?)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

yeah ....  but i need to have   the plot  thoughaly sorted  before i can code it

i could  quite quickly  change it into a game  useing  just the pictures and some php


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Cool - just out of curiosity is this game gonna end as abruptly as the last, or are you gonna let it go on until the story arc(s) have all been resolved in one way or another?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

sorry it took so long i was doing some cool graphics for the summoning scens


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

hopefully  go on  i have left it fairly open ended ... the first  one  was just a bit of a laugh


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

A then, lets kick some spirity arse


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

one sec i just noticed how crap some of those pics are

her spiritual glow  was  looking rather .... crap

fixed now


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm left optionless though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> I'm left optionless though



give us a break!

i may be fast   but i'm not THAT fast


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Well i'm going to say E, the temple.

It sounds about right...

By the way, the items in that PM you sent me...

Got anything more hardcore?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

well i know  the first one was fairly fluffy  but wan't the second one  fairly ....  

well perhaps i just like it  because of the onii-chan factor

ok i'll brows my collection


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

You know... Properly sexy hardcore hentai man 

My favourite hentai still has to be the 3 page scene in the original Ghost In The Shell manga - the jap edition, the graphic novel.

The english translation had all that cut out. It was the colour pages in 'Junk Jungle' (Chapter 3) 

(I'm drunk and fucked, so fuck off all you judgementalists! )


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> You know... Properly sexy hardcore hentai man
> 
> My favourite hentai still has to be the 3 page scene in the original Ghost In The Shell manga - the jap edition, the graphic novel.



ahhh  ... i'll search  my yuri collection then


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Tch, well i pushed it in the direction you suggested, so now what!!

I'm gonna say E, the temple, since i can't remember if there was anyone relevant hanging around there or if they fucked off to one of our hotel rooms!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

you're at  the temple  you drunk fool!!!

i'd sudgest perhaps  going to a place  that is specalised in teaching you about fighting n shit


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

But we've already BEEN to the ICM-TC and been to all the rooms!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)

yep

but they were empty  because  you had mad the promise with hazuki  but hadn't forfilled it ...  the only reason you even got the  mahoro stuff done  was because it took higher priority

now that you have sorted out summoning  you have progressed to the next level   and now  there will be classes and  sparring sessions


----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok, well lets you go to the ICM-TC


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Jul 31, 2006)

C, lets get on with the sparring lesson


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 1, 2006)

Re:last post
_Surely, you mean B (the Dojo) , Moggy, otherwise you are very likely, to attend a very boring lecture on combat maid theory, if you go to C (The Classroom)..._


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Aug 1, 2006)

whats this thread about??


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> whats this thread about??



that might be difficult to explain using  just  3 dimentions  and the english language

but the basic premise  is  something  like  a cross between  one of those choose your own adventure books    and the inside of my head

(actully it's more lie a dating sim  but i dunno  if any of you know them)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)

any how   C it is


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm intrested in Ki attacks, so I'll go for Option A....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 1, 2006)

Ooh, summoning sounds interesting 

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## kakuma (Aug 1, 2006)

b


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## kakuma (Aug 1, 2006)

a)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)

i guess  no one loves me anymore


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2006)

shes got an umbrella  
c

What does that make her - able to fight bowler hatted suits?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)

why oh  why oh  why   is it  when i  put up blatant comedy options  people really go for them....

thankfully  this time i have a comedy reply


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## dada (Aug 1, 2006)

b. she had a sword


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2006)

she had an umbrella though..she did


----------



## red rose (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah but it was clearly a comedy option 

I would go with a) but b) has already been chosen

I dont understand why people keep asking whats going on or asking about things they dont remember rather than going back and reading the thread.  If I were reading a thread and I couldn't remember what was said a few pages back I certainly wouldn't ask for a recap, I'd go back and read the thread, I dont see why this thread should be any different  

Especially since shippou posted a full recap of the story a couple of pages back and people are still asking about stuff they cant remember rather than going back and reading it again.


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 2, 2006)

this is an awesome thread shippy
but 1 request- could you make the writing easier to read on some of the pics please- like posts #608 and #610 please?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2006)

i tried   but  it's tricky as  the black lines fuck up black text and the white blocks fuck up white text   and colour text looks a bit shit.... one sec i'll try some think


oh  and i'll continue the story very soon


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2006)

both darker red and dark blue  work    now i dunno if to stick to read  and have it  become dark  when nesacery  of use  blue on  special occations

though i think blue looks the best


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## zaphod22 (Aug 2, 2006)

a - please.

This is a wicked thread by the way. First I have ever subscribed to so I can catch up on the daily developments.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 2, 2006)

It seems it'll have to be option E, but before leaving, I'll ask the lecturer if there are any methods/techniques I can use to increase my Ki power....


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 2, 2006)

i reckon exit and go to the temple to learn more
hopefully stopping off at the changing rooms on the way


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2006)

Red Faction said:
			
		

> i reckon exit and go to the temple to learn more
> hopefully stopping off at the changing rooms on the way



~you're average friday night out


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Doctor Carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

G: Bound to find some servants there, preferably some female nudey ones


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2006)

I changing room.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

mahoro fans  should probably think hard about this one


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2006)

Beacause there are so many Mahoromatic fans roaming the boards I don't think I will bother.

C. Of course she will say yes because she killed my father (sort of) . Oops I know too much*, back in the nerd box. 

*I have a disclaimer, I used to get all ADV releases for free for review.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

nah i'm not using any of the actual back stories  just  a certian amount of the personality ...   though somewhat twisted ...  this mahoro has no  guilt trips associated with her master ...  and she was a maid right from the start

also    she  doesn't only have a year to live

that   always really  fucked with my head


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> nah i'm not using any of the actual back stories  just  a certian amount of the personality ...   though somewhat twisted ...  this mahoro has no  guilt trips associated with her master ...  and she was a maid right from the start



Is she a robot?

How does the series and anyway, does she run out?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

no  she is fully human ...  just  insanly strong

and as for the series ...

***SPOILER***

well in the penultimate episode she useues her most powerfull attack to kill  a another robot based on her design (though made by those who did minawa) so she goes up in a huge bang  sacraficing herself.

however  in the final episode  set in the future  the  aliens (who are actully good guys BTW) have formed a colony with the humans  on another planet. on that planet is adult suguru who has devoted his life to killing rouge robot/cyborgs...  to repay the debt  they owe mahoro and suguru  the aliens  decide to do something ... apparently  all  robots  are part of the giant mainframe thing  that serves as the aliens leader/god type thing   and when they die  their memorys become part of this database...  the aliens decide to   send mahoro back to suguru  but  and here is the annoying part  you are never sure if  what they send  is the real mahoro  reformed  or  just  the memories of her   as a form of dream.... but  the  voices over the ending credits  are  all the  freinds    going on some sort of  hike   sudjesting  they  have all finally returned home   to  live out their lives ..

***SPOILER***
highlight  to find out ....    but  you  may not  want to be arsed


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> no  she is fully human ...  just  insanly strong
> 
> and as for the series ...
> 
> ...



Actualy thats quite interesting. I didn't get very far in, it was all a bit too 'oh no a monster is eating our bikinis' for me and not enough veunus.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

yeah the first half of the first season is  very much straight up ecchiness  it's only towards the second half  we start to see some of the darker sides of the charactors    the second season is  quite the turn around   the whole  set up  is change  so    those once considered enamys are now freinds ...    to be honest the plot seams a little  wtf?   but   it was kinda pleasent   and i do like minawa (mahoros "little sister")


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 3, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i do like minawa (mahoros "little sister")



I never got that far. I still don't think I'll be buying any to see for myself.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

to be brutally honest story wise  it isn't going to win prizes  but i  did just like the  feeling of the charactors  and the way they interacted

so did gainax    if you consider   konomini (Kono Minikuku mo Utsukushii Sekai) as it's  the same staff the same voice actors ... and well   quite a lot of the same feel ....  though  it  doesn't quite have the same appeal  for me


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 3, 2006)

C. is she happy?

then lets go to the changing rooms


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 3, 2006)

biker?!
what?!

its a comedy option
so ok

C biker.

but then ask about her skills

and then go to the changing rooms


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 3, 2006)

A translation of what she says may guide those of us who are less knowlegable, which may lead us to make the correct choice...

innit


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

well it's actully just a joke  .. it's the theme song to a maid anime   a rough translation is 

our master's smile  is our plesure 
our masters smile is our purpose in life
service service our devotion to service is our meaning  to life 
we are the service specialists
the Hanaukyou maid group
prepare for our service!

it's ment  to be  ridiculously over the top .. i just added it  for a laugh


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

one sec ....
i'll add the song to my website


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

http://www.kitsunemimi.co.uk/misc/Hanaukyo_Maid_Tai_no_Uta.mp3

there you go


gohoushi satese itadakimasu


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 3, 2006)

I still don't know what to choose  

Hint, oh great Shippy 

Catchy tune BTW...


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 3, 2006)

I Changing Room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 3, 2006)

A

talk to her and you get to stay there as long as possible

(possibly more girls chaning in the background?)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)

grrrr  no more  girl changing ... if you  want  that just look here

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/1103280375653.jpg


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 3, 2006)

i dont know

id like to agree, but dont want to make promises i cant keep

but ive a feeling you want me to say A.

so A it is

pm on way


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2006)

if you are a  hard core changin roiom fan  just go here

http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/18586/Tsukino-Jyogi----Loveberry-Twins.zip.html


should  keep youi ocupied


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 4, 2006)

A, let's give her the chance to fight again!
before i go to bed


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 4, 2006)

K - see if the ki attack lectures are going on


----------



## purves grundy (Aug 4, 2006)

Haven't got a fuckin clue what this is about, but at least half my time in Japan was spent soaking luxuriously in onsen. Bloody magic. So, 'B'.

*legs it from weird thread*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2006)

oh shi----

forgot  someone actully had replied


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 5, 2006)

C- classrooms

maybe we'll walk in on the hentai class...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 5, 2006)




----------



## lihp (Aug 5, 2006)

am i the only one who finds that rocket rather phalic in nature?

edit:except the wingy bits of course


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2006)

she drew that rocket quickly.


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 6, 2006)

Re:last comment
_It's a technical drawing of a TOW 1 anti-tank missile.... _
Therefore, I expect a helicopter gunship to "gatecrash" said party....


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Re:last comment
> _It's a technical drawing of a TOW anti-tank missile.... _



talented young lady.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)

you were intreiged by the class  so stuck around till it got  somewhat technicaly (hence the rocket diagram)

and  do you find  all  oblong object phallic in nature?   coz it's only there coz i  couldn't do a better drawing


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)

ohhhh

i should kinda have put  up spme options


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 6, 2006)

E) exit
and then head to the temple to learn more

am i on the right lines?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)

not really  

though i must admit  even i am having difficulty  keeping track


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Aug 6, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> though i must admit  even i am having difficulty  keeping track


Then what help is there for the rest of us?!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)

well i do have to keep track  of  what hasn't happened yet  as well as what has   and  rearange it   as people   don't do  what i think they  will or  i have a good idea


----------



## red rose (Aug 6, 2006)

Right so we need to go find hazuki again dont we? To the basement!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)

man  do you know how difficult it is to get hazuki pictures?   i mean there are a load of pics  but  they   are either  really arty  and   just wouldn't fit   or    far too perverse


----------



## Moggy (Aug 6, 2006)

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Aug 6, 2006)

Can i not ask about summoning now?


----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2006)

Need to keep up strength... H Restarant


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)

Moggy said:
			
		

> Can i not ask about summoning now?



you have had a bit of a shock ...  you should have a lie down


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## mango5 (Aug 6, 2006)

A Yes


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 6, 2006)

Umm, if he needs a lie down, B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2006)

brb


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 7, 2006)

any one got any comments  and/or sudjestion for this?

(apart from add lum .. she is comming later)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2006)

has this thread died?


----------



## zaphod22 (Aug 8, 2006)

No it hasn't.

Can I have a G please? Feeling a bit peckish


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 8, 2006)

hasnt died- just feel a bit swamped
there are too many options and its like 
'what on earth to do now?!'


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2006)

ok well i'll do a bit of a recap of what has happened as it relates to  diffrent areas

ICMAGMAT - combat maid  organisation  runs a training center and martial art tournaments. current head maid is kohaku. areas include a reception, dojo, class room and a main residence.    currently you go there for training and to meet the maids

Hotel - you own hotel, mainly actully run by the head maid  Mahoro you just seam to be there  to meet and great the coustomers. areas og the hotel include the onsen, basement, library, kitchen, changing room and the actul bedrooms. the people staying at the hotel are

Mahoro - Head maid a the hotel and Ex-combat maid. you link to the ICMAGMAT
Kokoro - Librarian nice but strange  has a thing about cosplay 
Ren - your little sister  has a habit of sleeping in your room
Hazuki - mysterious girl who has given you some powers   appears to be some form of deamon like creature
Rei - a Miko temporarly looking after the local temple  expert in exorsism
Aoi - a wealthy young lady who has  a maid  who belongs to the medical divition of the ICMAGMAT
Rozen sisters - local cafe owners

Spirits - there are a number of ghosts in the area, especial by the lake. the ones you know are
Ryoko - larger than life even though she isn't living ryoko  used to haunt the onsen  and now  offers to aid you in a fight
Kamiya Kaoru - a swordswoman who wishes to prove her skill with the sword  to do so she will fight with you.

After comming to the hotel to take over from your aunt you find yourself  mystifyed by the mysterious events happening around the local area. to  learn more about this  you decide that you need to  get stronger and learn more  about this other world both  part of and diffrent to our own.  this path leads you to  develop strange powers of your own  and  where better to test these than  at the goshujin-sama anything goes martial arts tournament  held by the ICMAGMAT


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## mango5 (Aug 8, 2006)

A Yes, show her some attention


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2006)

pervert


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## mango5 (Aug 8, 2006)

J My room, probably ought to sleep before a long day


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 8, 2006)




----------



## mango5 (Aug 8, 2006)

B Go to bed


----------



## golightly (Aug 8, 2006)

mango5 said:
			
		

> B Go to bed



Is that an order to Shippy?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 9, 2006)

a)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 9, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 9, 2006)

A.
check in on Aoi
see what she's upto.


----------



## docus (Aug 10, 2006)

I stumbled across this thread for the first time yesterday.  SInce then I've read thorough the whole lot, downloading the pages at torturously slow speed on a mobile via GPRS (at huge cost)...  

And now I kneel before you, abject, hands outstretched, deperate... please update!

(Oh, and some more smut would be nice too, while you're at it...)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 10, 2006)

hmm just like being in the changing room- only more intimate
B- ask her to give us her Ki


----------



## lihp (Aug 13, 2006)

BUMP!

does this thread need resuscitation?!


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 13, 2006)

think shippy's preoccupied with other things


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 13, 2006)

sorry   this thread is not dead  ....  I   just  need some  sleep    then   i need to  do  a small story bord  for my self  just  to prpare to end  this  first story arc (the introdution arc)  and  move to the second  arc (the tournament arc)

any how   here is a  small bonus pic







and i really really really  want someone to get the joke

charactor by Suigun Murakami a being made entierly of god, win and ecchi drop me a PM if you want to see some more of his work


----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 13, 2006)

Re:last comment
The Character's a expert Mech Pilot, & hence she does'nt need remeidial lessons.... 
As for the character herself, the lead from Gunbusters...?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 14, 2006)

no 

to both

bot the lead charactors from both  gunbuster series   don't look like that  nor is  the school unifom from the first  gunbuster like that uniform

that charactor appears to be   an  orginal charactor based on the iincho type of charactor  hence the megane white hair band  and often stern exprestion 

but you  were  close to the origin of the joke


----------



## Bob (Aug 17, 2006)

Please don't let this thread die. I was quite enjoying it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

it's not dead


just resting


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

it's   finally back!






well i worked out the last few steps  before the tournament any how


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

[hints]
mahoro in town  hazuki for spirits kohaku for tornament


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> sorry   this thread is not dead  ....  I   just  need some  sleep    then   i need to  do  a small story bord  for my self  just  to prpare to end  this  first story arc (the introdution arc)  and  move to the second  arc (the tournament arc)
> 
> any how   here is a  small bonus pic
> 
> ...



Er, is she dripping?

I assume the joke is from Top o Nerae (aim for the top) known better in the west as it's subheading 'gunbuster' (i'm such a pedantic shit).


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

i kenew i should have edited that out


and no it's not from either of the aim for the top  ovas    it's actully an eva quote


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i kenew i should have edited that out
> 
> 
> and no it's not from either of the aim for the top  ovas    it's actully an eva quote



Either? that suggests there are only two ovas what about the other four? 

Ha ha I'm full of being a twat today. I hate shinji.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

two sets of ova
  the  first  aim for the  top  and now aime fot the top 2  (subheaded die buster)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

lots of people seam to hate shinji... i never under stood that .... but i must say 

kaworu ... somehow gets cooler the more i think about it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> two sets of ova
> the  first  aim for the  top  and now aime fot the top 2  (subheaded die buster)



I wonder if this is anygood. 

No sub heading that I can see though.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> lots of people seam to hate shinji... i never under stood that .... but i must say


It's because he needs a good slap round the face. He's a fucking loser.

I bought all the VHSs the first DVDs and the platinum's. I'm such a goon. I haven't even watched the platinum's. I've also got the Japanese zero disk and a J VHS (can't remember the title) which contains loads of oddities. 

Oh not to mention the N64 game. 

I need a good slap round the face. 

I think I've got over anime madness for the most part. I have quite an obsessive personality so I spent a few years falling deeper into an anime spiral. I often have to collect sets of things and be a compleatist, sometimes not even watching/listening/reading what I've bought, anime and all its box sets and fancy packaging lends itself to feeding this compulsion. I used to think stuff like 'I've got to watch maison ikkoku as quickly as I can, then I can die'. Having a lady helps to hold up a mirror to yourself, (all the toys came off the walls pretty quickly) these days she loves anime and manga more than me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> I wonder if this is anygood.
> 
> No sub heading that I can see though.



i quite like it so far ... the animation style  is  pritty much the same as FLCL and the RE: cutie honey ova

the sub heading is shown on the eyecatch


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

I bet its stuid long.

I prefer short runs like FLCL and Gunbuster or films.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

seeing as i nick it all of the internet i have never been that fussy about owning all the merchendise   though i do  get  the shows again  if a higher quality release is avalable  

also if i don't like a show  genrally i'll stop watching it ... thats what happened  to inuyasha  and  the ranma  anime ... i just got tierd of it ... though i did read the ranma manga till the  end  but thats because  it's faster  to read than to watch

i'm not too bothered by any of  my  geekish tendancies  just because i can't really see better things to do


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

i think it's only going to be 6 episodes again  as it's being realeased  very slowly


but  personally i quite like longer shows  as  they can explore the charactors and universe  more


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> I'm not too bothered by any of  my  geekish tendencies  just because I can't really see better things to do



I didn't mean I was ashamed of being a geek, I don't give a shit about that. My problem was it was more of a compulsion than anything else and I was wasting my money on shit I didn't want. However my toy buying was a little over the top. Would still display my favourites (my super excellent series marmit UY figures) if I had my way but I share my house with a woman.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> i think it's only going to be 6 episodes again  as it's being realeased  very slowly
> 
> 
> but  personally i quite like longer shows  as  they can explore the charactors and universe  more


http://www.top2.jp/

Yeah seems to be 6 

I quite fancy it. I haven't really liked anything since FLCL unless you count mindgame and tamala2010.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 18, 2006)

OUt of intrest my wife told me once that the title is a piss take of a famous tennis anime 'aim for the best' or something.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

quite possibly  the first episode of the original ova is a blatant parody of  sports anime in general 

that and gainax do tend to have tennis crop up  now and again ...   the  main guy in otaku no video used to be in the  tennis club  and the blonde guy  freind in mahoro matic  was  the head of the tennis club  so  it is quite posibly another gainax in joke ...  a bit like  all the  Yebisu drunk by various charactors


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 18, 2006)

no replies


i knew this  thread needed more smut

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/smut/maid_6.jpg


----------



## In Bloom (Aug 19, 2006)

Didn't know this was still going 




			
				Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> mahoro in town  hazuki for spirits kohaku for tornament


C, basement


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Aug 20, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 20, 2006)

B

The way of the weasel is always best


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Aug 20, 2006)

Real Ultimate Power?  






*Facts:*
*
1.*    Ninjas are mammals.
*
2.*    Ninjas fight ALL the time.
*
3.*    The purpose of the ninja is to flip out and kill people.

(I wonder how many heads that just went straight over!!)

Anyway, i'll say A!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 20, 2006)

see  not all my in joke are imposible to find


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 21, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 21, 2006)

F - Town


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Aug 22, 2006)

if everyone is preparing for the tournament is that what we should be doing? I assume we should be going to the ICM-TC


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)

*nod nod nod*


----------



## red rose (Aug 22, 2006)

yay 

To the ICM-TC!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## red rose (Aug 22, 2006)

A


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 22, 2006)

nooooooooooo
we need to go to the dojos and kick ass


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 22, 2006)

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Aug 22, 2006)

D!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Aug 22, 2006)

Dojo!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2006)

This is the hugest Japanese cock tease ever perpertrated on the western mind.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)

Johnny Canuck2 said:
			
		

> This is the hugest Japanese cock tease ever perpertrated on the western mind.



you  obviously have not been watching the right shows


----------



## oliboy (Aug 22, 2006)

B fer chrisssake...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 22, 2006)

Erm, all we've been doing so far is summoning, so B, I guess


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)

*phew*

i was worried about that for a sec...  i'm planning to   re do this as a game  so i left in the option  for what happens  if you took  other paths   like  ignored  the  whole supernatural  stuff  and  gone for straight up   punching and kicking or other


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## oliboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Hell Yes.

I mean, A.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Moggy (Aug 22, 2006)

Eeeerrrr B!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Aug 22, 2006)

B

Why do I get the feeling winning these fights is pretty contingent on knowing the fighting style of various anime characters?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)

nah  i couldn't do that...  but the fight will be some what influenced by the charactors


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Bob_the_lost (Aug 22, 2006)

C)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## G. Fieendish (Aug 23, 2006)

_I decide to perform action A, & summon Kaoru to attack my opponent....._


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 25, 2006)

sorry this is taking so long  but yesterday  i went to a resturant  and today  my sake set  and a load of japanese  food arived  so i have  been testing them out  (herta frankferters  with tonkatsusauce)


----------



## Red Faction (Aug 30, 2006)

still testing them?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2006)

do you know how long i takes to eat a kilogram of miso?

err  yeah  i  have  finished em  .....   i  just havn't  felt    in the mood this weekend     i'll post up   the next one     tonight ... er  this morning ....... well within a few hours anyhow


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2006)

(shit i forgot to add ryoko's entrance line)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## docus (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought you had abandoned us!  Now give us some smut to make up for the trauma.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 30, 2006)

docus said:
			
		

> I thought you had abandoned us!  Now give us some smut to make up for the trauma.



Naked Kaoru!!!!! (and freind)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/KS05.jpg


----------



## In Bloom (Aug 30, 2006)

B - Wait for the attack


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2006)

just in the middle of  doing a project proposal for a job  so i may be a bit slow on updates


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 4, 2006)

think im getting smut withdrawal symptoms shippy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2006)

or posibly


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 4, 2006)

what not even a changing room pic?!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2006)

oh alright  then   grrr


i was going to save this  for a   maid fight    but it is a bit out of place...


----------



## Firky (Sep 4, 2006)

This thread should be archived


----------



## treelover (Sep 4, 2006)

bloody bandwidth busting merchant, nice though!


----------



## DrRingDing (Sep 4, 2006)

riot sky said:
			
		

> This thread should be archived



isn't it


----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 4, 2006)

Re: Shippy's "card captor" reference....
Unfortunately for Sakura, the card she has to capture is also known as Rache Bartmoss, & has quite a few nasty suprises in store for her, such as Auto Re-Rezz, & Anti - Personnel functions amoungst others... 
(Note: He's from the Cyberpunk RPG, & may or may not be dead, at the current time...).


----------



## joevsimp (Sep 4, 2006)

I chose you pikachu!!

 
sorry  


I mean B. wait for Kohaku to attack first

i'm new at this


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 5, 2006)

G. Fieendish said:
			
		

> Re: Shippy's "card captor" reference....
> Unfortunately for Sakura, the card she has to capture is also known as Rache Bartmoss, & has quite a few nasty suprises in store for her, such as Auto Re-Rezz, & Anti - Personnel functions amoungst others...
> (Note: He's from the Cyberpunk RPG, & may or may not be dead, at the current time...).




nah  

she used the leeroy card


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 5, 2006)

The response is A- Continue....
_(On a side note, unfortunately for Sakura, the Le Roi card was destroyed by a Bartmoss Card Sub-routine codenamed "Lunch Money"... 
She failed to realise that the Rache Bartmoss card can carry up to 4 other cards within itself, i.e it's a series of nested cards.
It was humiliating to see Le Roi being destroyed by "Kid-fu" attacks & when the Bartmoss Card rezzed up Liche, I was most suprised to see Sakura get off so lightly, from Liche's sonic blasts....). _


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 5, 2006)

at least she now has chicken

besides   she has Tomoyo with her ... and tomoyo is a god


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## dylanredefined (Sep 5, 2006)

Got to b or you will be passing out I reckon .
   Brillant concept but needs mecha in my humble opnion


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 6, 2006)

no continue
its the only way to learn more


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 6, 2006)

A)  continue.

<bump>


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 6, 2006)

oi   i have been busy alright!


that video was  really pissing me off


----------



## gracious (Sep 7, 2006)

bump!!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 7, 2006)

we all know you're online shippy!  Remeber we are your original fans!


----------



## joevsimp (Sep 8, 2006)

bump

e2a, hey how comes this got made a stiky just as i bumped it


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 8, 2006)

ask and ye shall receive


----------



## G. Fieendish (Sep 10, 2006)

Re:"Card Captor Wars"
_Unfortunately for Sakura's (Divine ?) Friend, Mr Bartmoss is also considered a god in the Cyberpunk pantheon, with the result that they "cancel out" their divine abilities. 
   As the Bartmoss card has now withdrawn Liche, Sakura now feels sure that she can finally capture it.... 
This proves to be a serious mistake, as Bartmoss has just unleashed a Warewolf subroutine, which Sakura only notices as a well dressed Humanoid wolf, with a Lee Ho Fuk menu in one of his paws, suddenly appears out of nowhere, (it was invisible) & lunges at her throat....  _


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 10, 2006)

yes  but she is made of god and win

besides   due to the nature of tomoyo she is partly linked to all the other tomoyos in the  CLAMP universe  so can summon all their powers if need be    including the  barrier  and forsight poweres of tomoyo-hime

you can imagine where this is going

pluys  cyberpunk?  feh      just   not  got the cute  thing  going

and  dear good  i'm really  actully  going top  have  to  continue the story  soon


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 11, 2006)

sort it out shippy!


----------



## maes (Sep 11, 2006)

has there been any smut yet?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 11, 2006)

only mild amount

this took a back burner due  to   the talk to shippy videos


but it  looks like i didn't  get that  job i was hoping for  so i will be back full force very soon .... as soon as my habgover has worn off  from my birthday






a diagram showin  fetish levels


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 13, 2006)

any more diagrams like that?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 13, 2006)

welll  tell me what diagram you want ....   what  fetish needs explaining  etc etc


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 14, 2006)

option A

definatley needs explaining


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 14, 2006)

never quite understood that bukakke fetish
some of those diagrams wouldnt go amiss


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 14, 2006)

hummm thats a little harder to describe

plus as i don't really like it much m'self i dunno if i can help much

i do have  some before and after  bits   as part of  the bonus  art  from that bondage guy  buuuuut....

(and yeah  i am sorry about this taking so long  but  other things have kept me busy)


----------



## spoone (Sep 25, 2006)

oi oi?

what happens next!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know!  It's been 10 days.

Where's Shippou? 

He has Shippou Fans and he's blatently ignoring them!


----------



## spoone (Sep 26, 2006)

FabricLiveBaby! said:
			
		

> I don't know!  It's been 10 days.
> 
> Where's Shippou?
> 
> He has Shippou Fans and he's blatently ignoring them!



i Know. 

we demand more !


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 26, 2006)

*cries*

gomenasai!!!!

i'll do this next bit  tonight  i promise

it's just hard to get back into the swing of things


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## spoone (Sep 26, 2006)

C


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2006)

yeah i know there is no continue  just yet  you will hav eto wait a bit


----------



## Moggy (Sep 27, 2006)

Yay for the revival and the stickyness!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2006)

i know   

now lots of people can start smutty thread   but  i don't think anyone has ever got one stickied before

i wonder who did it / asked for it



oh and i hope it is continuing to have the right kind of levels of  funnyness coolness and   perverseness


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 27, 2006)

right i'm off on holiday 

natsu da!  umi da! mizugi da!



well ok  more aki than natsu   but  the  gist is the same


----------



## Red Faction (Oct 1, 2006)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

my life seems so empty without smut


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2006)

FEAR NOT!

SMUT HAS RETURNED!!!!!!







yeah i know i only have my self to blame for this


----------



## spoone (Oct 5, 2006)

to the smut-mobile!


----------



## Moggy (Oct 9, 2006)

No more?


----------



## Badger Kitten (Oct 9, 2006)

I <heart> the fact that this is thread is ''sticky''.

 Fnarr, fnarr.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2006)

after a week without  my heavy anime and redbull dosage i need time to recharge...

luckly i managed to download  about 20 chapters of the negima manga  which is getting ridiculously perverted!  and thats me saying that

this combined with watching about 12 hours straight of mahou shojou shows (including a new pritty sammy spin off  just when you though tenchi was finally dead)  has  now  returned shippy to fully operational perameters....

this however means i am now inclied to lie in bed a  alternativly dream of foxgirls and question the pointlessness of my existance

and i havn't even  done the talk to shippy holiday special yet

however i will try to at least draw slightly closer to the close of the first arc of  the game


----------



## joevsimp (Oct 9, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> however i will try to at least draw slightly closer to the close of the first arc of  the game



First arc 

how many do you need, its been goin on for ages anyway!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 9, 2006)

this was just the intro

dear god  we havn't even had  the martial art tournament yet!

the tournament will of course be an arc to itself   which leads into the   third arc   witch  is the     established foe arc     with the foe being    determined  during the tournament   either as a combatant in the tournament or the  tournament serves another purpose entierly  which  leads onto the foe


after that  it may well end   either  by defeating the foe  or establishing a balance

when it come to some thngs i knowmy  theroy


----------



## G. Fieendish (Oct 11, 2006)

Re: Shippou-Chan's last but one post
_Shippou, I now have this weird mental image of you, with a intravenous Red Bull drip in your arm, & eyelids held open al la Alex from Clockwork Orange, in front of a large screen monitor displaying anime of choice.... _
Given you watch 12 hour anime marathons, I suspect that this image is valid.....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## 8den (Oct 18, 2006)

A)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Oct 19, 2006)

A


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2006)

i am vvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy drunk   so i may edit this


----------



## Red Faction (Oct 30, 2006)

shippy get back to work on this!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 30, 2006)

hey i may  be taking part in nanowrimo so i have a perfectly valid reason to procrastinate...

i do kinda want to ask what people enjoy about this   so i can   shape  what i'm doing with it

and  possibly re-edit the last few  pics


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 1, 2006)

oh awesome
nice one

tbh- i like
1) the novelty of chosing your own ending
and 2) smut


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 1, 2006)

.....

well at least your easy to please

although  the smut levels have actually been minimal  

time for  rampant coke and sex parties


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 1, 2006)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> the smut levels have actually been minimal


more than you usually get on U75



			
				Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> time for  rampant coke and sex parties



WAHEY!!!


----------



## In Bloom (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 7, 2006)

oh shi....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Dec 7, 2006)

*w00t! go shippy!*

B


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 7, 2006)




----------



## dylanredefined (Dec 8, 2006)

B sleep is weakness


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 11, 2006)

well come on then!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2006)

D

Thirsting for knowledge, I move onto the library


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Dec 12, 2006)

I)

i wonder whats going on over there...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Dec 12, 2006)

A) Christmas come early


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 12, 2006)

Has a lot happened since I have been gone. Looks pretty much the same, or is there some awsome chi in you now?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2006)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:
			
		

> Has a lot happened since I have been gone. Looks pretty much the same, or is there some awsome chi in you now?



your slowly finding power


but of course the only proper way to power up is to have a martial art tournament

i'll be blowing up moons soon


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2006)

J)   *prays there's kinky manga girl in room*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 12, 2006)

you just want smut  don't you?

you don't actully give a damn about story do you?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2006)

The title said smutty! the 'Adventure' bit is secondary for me.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 13, 2006)

why don't you just go to 4chan or summin?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 13, 2006)

besides  you need to work with the story to get  any decent smut

and i  can't post anything REALLY smutty or i'd be banned


----------



## Red Faction (Dec 14, 2006)

if that were the case the mods wouldnt have made this thread sticky would they?!

giz smut!!

b) go to bed
hopefully you'll dream of smut and be refreshed for the upcoming smutty tournament you have to take part in


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 14, 2006)

It's back!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)

want to avoid the police?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Dec 14, 2006)

lets get some more police action going on!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)

what am i the prono delivery guy?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## In Bloom (Dec 15, 2006)

Shippy, you sir are going to hell


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2006)

i may well be going to hell

but i think i can come up with a deal  so i get a cute looking succubus  for working on  specialised hells for all you lot

(especially the people begging for porn)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Red Faction (Dec 17, 2006)

yum! hold that thought!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 17, 2006)

i'm thinking up an extra special hell for you

possibly involving an eternity of bunny girls pointing and laughing


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 17, 2006)




----------



## joevsimp (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi Eva. Nice boots.....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2006)

Merry Christmas





HQ version here  http://www.kitsunemimi.co.uk/misc/xmass4.jpg


----------



## Red Faction (Dec 27, 2006)

merry christmas mr shippy!!


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 30, 2006)

Moar  Moar MOAR Moar


----------



## franklin1777 (Dec 31, 2006)

Excellent thread,just read all 800 odd posts, keep up the good work.

I think we are supposed to be finding out what our weakness is?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 31, 2006)

yep

after i finish the dream sequence

i have taken a bit of a break over the holidays

i may do another silly sized collage though


----------



## spoone (Jan 2, 2007)

shippy - slightly off topic question but have you ever seen excel saga. just watched the first dvd of it...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 2, 2007)

yes i have all the anime some of the manga and i have the puni puni poemi  spin off ova


----------



## Red Faction (Jan 10, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

>



BRING BACK THE GOOD OL' DAYS!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 10, 2007)




----------



## Red Faction (Jan 10, 2007)

*MOAR!*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 10, 2007)

don't make me have to start posting random wierd stuff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 12, 2007)

YAY!!!!! another dream sequence!!


----------



## Red Faction (Jan 12, 2007)

oi whats with this shameless pornography?!

im tempted to report that post

is there a story to go with this thread or what?


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jan 21, 2007)

_And when exactly does our hapless hero wake up....?_


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 22, 2007)

soon enough

i'm a little burnt out at the moment

and as we are comming to the end of the arc  before the martial artsd tournament i find it dificult to create side plots  for those not intrested in progressing the story... and difficult to drop hints on how to progress the story


----------



## psycherelic (Jan 22, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> soon enough
> 
> i'm a little burnt out at the moment
> 
> and as we are comming to the end of the arc  before the martial artsd tournament i find it dificult to create side plots  for those not intrested in progressing the story... and difficult to drop hints on how to progress the story



I though I'd post this in this thread as I saw you were here and it wasn't worth posting its own thread about.

I was in a book shop in stoke newington this afternoon and was most amused to hear a conversation between a woman who came in and the staff which went along the lines of- woman 'my son 11 year old son cme in the other day and brought this book from your children's section'
shop assistant 'well it was acctually in the teenagers section'
woman ' I knew something was wrong because he seemed to be enjoying it much more than other books'
shop assistant 'blah, blah blah'
Woman 'I mean it featured pictures of a young boy taking his grandfather in ever hole avalible'
Shop assistant 'Oh well, I'm very sorry would you like your money back'
Woman 'No my son seems to be en joying the book at lot and it would cause trouble if I took it away, I just wanted to warn you'

(the actual conversation was much longer and involved many more graphic descriptions of hentai scenes and was much funnier)

Anyway carry on, it just made me laugh


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 22, 2007)

really?

that's odd.... i have never seen explicit stuff like that on sale outside of very specialist websites...

indeed all of my stuff is fan translated  or  to the most part untranslated stuff

ah... though it may be a scene from a book that just happens to be compleatly off the wall not actully  porn... but i'm still quite supprised ... you didn't happen to catch the name of it did you?


----------



## Moggy (Jan 22, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> you didn't happen to catch the name of it did you?



Oh. Dear.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 22, 2007)

oh please

i alredy have more porn than i can possible read


----------



## Red Faction (Feb 13, 2007)

so why havent you posted it on here?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 17, 2007)

because

well can you imagine what would happen???

i really really should finish this arc soon though


----------



## Red Faction (Feb 19, 2007)

please do


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 19, 2007)

i get no respect around here.... 

porno leeching basterds *shakes fist*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2007)

Option C looks promising


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 20, 2007)

Hmm to find out about my powers I reckon the library would be a Logical start


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 20, 2007)

how about you read back a few pages to remind you what you did before the dream sequence

(basically see that we went to the library about 5min ago)


----------



## Red Faction (Feb 21, 2007)

E) temple


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 1, 2007)

i apologise muchly for the delay

normal service will commence this weekend


----------



## Red Faction (Mar 5, 2007)

you mean next weekend?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2007)

i mean this weekend (Japan time)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Red Faction (Mar 7, 2007)

C... it's a leading question
that hopefully might lead to some smut


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2007)

are you the only person left reading this or summin?


----------



## G. Fieendish (Mar 7, 2007)

Re:"Are you....?"
The answer to your question, Shippou-Chan san is No, & I plump for Option B.......


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 7, 2007)

well that is good

but  unfortunatly C was first  (and i have a better responce path for that)

as soon as i get back from work i'll do the next bit


----------



## Auberon (Apr 1, 2007)

when ARE you getting back from work?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2007)

some time next year


i got sidetracked ok...

also i'm forever worried some one  normal might read this and be forever  scarred


----------



## joevsimp (Apr 1, 2007)

I used to be "normal"....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2007)

i'm glad to have helped


----------



## Augie March (Apr 2, 2007)

Phew! Just read the whole thread, fantastic work there Shippou.

Loving the story and the collected smut contained within it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 2, 2007)

thankyou

i really do need to catch up on this ....  just been busy with work


----------



## Red Faction (Apr 6, 2007)

*SMUT!*


----------



## mrs quoad (Apr 19, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> well that is good
> 
> but  unfortunatly C was first  (and i have a better responce path for that)
> 
> as soon as i get back from work i'll do the next bit


Shippy shippy shippy!!!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2007)

i know i know

i'm crap

i'm just running a bath but after  i'll do something....  even if only a special


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 27, 2007)

guess whos back
back again


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 27, 2007)

woo eva ref


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 27, 2007)

b)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 27, 2007)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2007)

E

I must pray for guidance


----------



## dylanredefined (May 28, 2007)

G more maids  .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 28, 2007)

do any of you actully  a plan for progressing in the  game  or  are you just pulling fucking stuff out of your hat?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 28, 2007)

We just want smut shippy


----------



## In Bloom (May 28, 2007)

I like the game myself, but that's because I'm a nerd.  Anime smut is pretty meh


----------



## dylanredefined (May 29, 2007)

Sort of though any chance of mecha or smut would divert me from the true 
path sensi


----------



## G. Fieendish (Jun 1, 2007)

_It seems that I'll have to do some research on this topic, so I am opting for option D, the Library...._


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 5, 2007)

Anybody who is desparately pining after smut should check out Girly though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2007)

i read that a while back...

was ok

the plot  got a bit wierd after a while


----------



## In Bloom (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah, part 3 made no sense whatsoever, still had its funny moments though.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2007)

web comic  tend to suffer from pwp*  problems


*(plot? what plot?)


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 6, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

> the plot  got a bit wierd after a while


After having seen a lot of the pics you post, I'd fucking love to see what you consider weird


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2007)

mines not wierd

mine is perverse


 that sorta wierd was more along the lines of....  wha?  i don't get it anymore!


best webcomic  has to be sexy losers though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2007)




----------



## joevsimp (Jun 18, 2007)

Shippou-Chan said:
			
		

>



mega lol !!!!!1!!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 18, 2007)

actully in a later strip it is explained that it's a woman with   hardline transvestite parents


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 18, 2007)

That's fucking funny


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello again this thread. I like the web comic sideline.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 18, 2007)

i'm on a break... plus i don't think any one really cares where the plot goex


----------



## Red Faction (Jun 19, 2007)

i care where this plot goes


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 19, 2007)

i though you just wanted smut?


any how... i have to  use this lady at least once


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 19, 2007)

also

maids are not goth!!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 19, 2007)

what happened to the adventure?


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jun 19, 2007)

what happened to the adventure?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 19, 2007)

it's on hold for a little bit

i'm trying to figure out how to  tie in this arc  with the  next arc...   i mean  we have introduced all the main charactors ... i just want to   plot out exactly whats going to happen next

also it's kinda dificult  to   plot  exaclty  the right path if i don't know  what route you lot are going to choose   and i don't want too many  "try another room" sorta pics


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 26, 2007)

On hold for a 'little bit'?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 26, 2007)

long bit?


----------



## catinthenet (Aug 31, 2007)

yep lol 






			
				loud 1 said:
			
		

> option Z:set fire to ruri,the stupid aimated slag.


----------



## catinthenet (Aug 31, 2007)

hat? what hat.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 4, 2007)

nandeyanen?

did they just read the first two pages or summint?


----------



## Red Faction (Sep 5, 2007)

smut?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 5, 2007)

being at work has really sapped my productivity


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 4, 2007)

if this is dead it might as well be de-stickied


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 6, 2007)

your just sore due to lack of filth

but your probably right... even though i have it all set up to do some more  i never seem to get the time


----------



## Red Faction (Nov 10, 2007)

not even some filthy fillers to distract me


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## dylanredefined (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah   you have not forsaken us sensi


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Fried_chicken (Nov 13, 2007)

anyone know of any good websites with these kind of games around??


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## unusual_solid (Dec 15, 2007)

this needs to be resurrected.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 15, 2007)

i know... i keep getting distracted... plus each image takes at least half an hour


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 8, 2008)

We desire new anime pr0n Shippy (and of course te not-quite-superflous plotline)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 8, 2008)

soon  soon


unfortunatly  not that soon as i just had a tooth pulled


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 29, 2008)

sorry about the time this is taking... as a bonus i thought i'd show you a bit of my research material





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v101/Shippou-Chan/maidfight066.jpg - slightly nsfw

... now thats what i call proper porn... maids and fights


----------



## purves grundy (May 31, 2008)

rei


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2008)

*goes back to slaving over a hot photoshop*


----------



## isitme (Jun 21, 2008)

that last picture is fucking awesome

even japanese would be impressed by that


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 21, 2008)

er.....   i didn't do it....


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Dec 13, 2008)

This thread should never have ended.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 13, 2008)

i know...

i even have brought a tablet to help with the drawing

unfortunatly i stoped being on the doll  and got a proper job

i'm going to have to do a xmass special


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 13, 2008)

post 1000!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 25, 2008)

xmass greetings from this thread


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 8, 2009)

But when is the game going to start again?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 18, 2009)

when  i know people really want it

tell you what  if 10  people post up  that they want the game back   and  say what they think about it so far  i will get back to doing it rigt away  and stop procrastinating


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 18, 2009)

But I could just play it! 

Get to work.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 18, 2009)

.....

bloody fans


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 19, 2009)

Well you could just make me die really quickly if you can't be arsed.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 19, 2009)

I don't even care about the fucking game, I just want anime hoors displaying their disgusting cartoon bodies


----------



## fractionMan (May 1, 2009)

How have I only just discovered this thread?

And at work too


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)

because i'm shit at up dating it

wel;l seeing my leg is broken i can know out some  new stuff


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)

feel free to ask any questions if you feel your a little lost... i am as well


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)

danbooru  makes this a lot easyer for me


----------



## dylanredefined (May 6, 2009)

G kitchen .food is good .

Welcome back to the game thankyou .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)




----------



## selamlar (May 6, 2009)

I - changing room.  Clearly.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 6, 2009)

Game needs more cthulu


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)

you are required to acknowledge the  epic photoshop i just did  on this
http://danbooru.donmai.us/post/show/289092/   original pic


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)

if you want a question answered   stick it up    if it's vaugly sensible i'll get her to answer it


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2009)

well i'm slightly underwhelmed by the response on this thread

mind you it's about equivalent to the amount of updating i have done as of late


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 7, 2009)

nobody?


----------



## machine cat (May 8, 2009)

could i borrow a pen?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 8, 2009)

drcarnage said:


> could i borrow a pen?



i that  a subtle way to say A or is there a significant plot element i have forgotten that involves pens


----------



## dylanredefined (May 13, 2009)

the photoshop is indeed awesome .
 I will go with A  as no option for grovelling .


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 16, 2009)

sorry for the wait... didn't spot the update


----------



## dylanredefined (May 20, 2009)

D the libary infomation is king and nothing to do with who runs it .
Honest


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2009)

so you don't care weather i pick  showing her in a swimsuit  or  giving a panty flash


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2009)

a) The Lake


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2009)

sorry ol chap  you will have to wait your turn











if you have a question please post it  up   only sensible ones please


----------



## dylanredefined (May 20, 2009)

Got any advice on how to deal with vampires?

 Why would she be wearing a swim suit in a libary?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2009)

she likes dressing up in various outfits....  she and her sisters  didn't have much else to do back home

i'll update more later   the  game file   is  a massive 300mb  photoshop file  so  it kills my lappy


----------



## DotCommunist (May 20, 2009)

dylanredefined said:


> Got any advice on how to deal with vampires?
> 
> Why would she be wearing a swim suit in a libary?



because she is about to join you in a visit to A) The Lake

Were there will be a _certain monster who has kudos_

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2009)

oi oi

i have subtlety and  story to think of here  it's never that simple


----------



## jms (Aug 1, 2009)

the


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2009)

*sweeps thread under carpet for a while*


----------



## isitme (Aug 3, 2009)

al qaeida have started using this thread to recruit terrorists


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## isitme (Aug 3, 2009)

a
b
c
a
d
e
a
b
c
e
f
a


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## Sadken (Aug 25, 2009)

Yeah, you fackin do that, love.


----------



## machine cat (Aug 25, 2009)

lol




I think I may have left a copy of Gogol's 'The Nose' in there, if you see it could I have it back?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 25, 2009)

You know, I found some software recently for making this sort of game - http://www.renpy.org/wiki/renpy/Home_Page

for the record


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 31, 2009)

i always wondered about making it into a game

hummmm

nah  too much like actual work


----------

